# Mariah Carey Lollipop Bling



## panda0410 (May 18, 2010)

Set be released in June by EA as an EDT in a Lollipop shaped flacon.... 

Is it just me or does this sound scary? LOLOL, I like all of Mariahs perfumes to date - Luscious Pink is the one I like the least, but I still own it, like it, and use it. This one sounds like something targeted at the teen demo, and en EDT? Seriously....


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 13, 2010)

I think there's actually 3 Lollipop Bling scents in diff colored butterfly bottles lol, I'd love to read scent descriptions if anyone can find them! I'm in love with her M scent already.


----------



## m_3 (Aug 1, 2010)

I think the name is ridiculous, but I still wanna smell it because I like fruity sweet fragrances.


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 4, 2010)

They're not bad...but a little too teenish for my taste.

Apparently they're inspired by ringpops, hence the name lollipop bling.

They just smell really fruity and sweet and just really, really young haha.


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 26, 2010)

I got to sample all 3. They def are girly and young! Mine Again is my favorite because it has warm chocolate/vanilla notes in it, it smells really yummy actually. The other 2 smell like candy and fruity bubblebath lol. Honey smells like lemony sweet bubblebath and Ribbon smells like blue raspberry candy! Very Mariah Carey lol.


----------

